# Model 311 - use a single LNB?



## chaz (Feb 21, 2010)

I just upgraded my receiver from 2700/311 to 722k. My mom still uses her old Model 2700, can I change the receiver from 2700 to 311? Will the Model 311 work with a single LNB ? She only uses one TV. Her current Model 2700 is using a single LNB.

When I change the receivers from 2700 to 311, do I need to transfer the Smartcard from the old to new?

Thank you in advance for answering my questions.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Smart cards don't transfer. New card for each is required.

I am not certain about the 311 specifically, but a single LNB "should" work with any receiver. You just get only the programming on that one satellite. I use a 501 like that with an old "deluxe" model single LNB.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dish CSR could re-authorize old card in new STB


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Possible, but not probable. The 311 already has a card, it needs to stay with the receiver when it is transferred to the new owner.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Assuming the 311 was owned, you can deactivate it and remove it from your account, and your mother can activate it as a replacement for her 2700. It will work fine with her setup, but she'd be happier with a Dish 500 and a DP Twin or DPP Twin feeding both 110 and 119 to it. Since she's paying for those channels, she might as well get them all.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Oops! Didn't mean to say "new" card required. Meant that the cards just are not swappable. Leave the cards where they are and have them activated on the right account.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

a) deactivate (guess you did) 311 from your account
b) activate it for mom's, don't forget to remove old 2700 from her

or
a) bring your 311 to her
b) call dish and say her 2700 is dead, you have spare 311, ask to authorize old 2700 card for 311


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

P Smith said:


> a) deactivate (guess you did) 311 from your account
> b) activate it for mom's, don't forget to remove old 2700 from her
> 
> or
> ...


We are no longer allowed to swap SC's infact the software we use will no longer allow it... Yes, Yes a coach could do it however most will refuse and send a new card as needed. If the rcvr shows on file that it has never been auth'd with a G3 Card then there will be no charge but the old Aladdin card must be returned or you get a charge. If there has been a G3 card activated with the rcvr at any time then you have to purchase a new G3 card. It was part of a recent training and they are cracking down on that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dang, last year they did that swap activated G3 card between DVR and HD receivers without any question, it was ordinary CSR gal. So, there is no FW or CC restriction; probably someone make something what dish afraid to happen and now they're not allow the CC swap.


----------

